# Twins need a "Woman" size costume



## Halloween Diva (Sep 15, 2008)

My twin sister and I a pairing up this year since our husbands are going as Dumb and Dumbier to my Tv/Movie couples or pairs themed party. So we are not the smallest of ladies, but want something classy or funny to wear. Any ideas?:


----------



## Macabre1 (Jan 13, 2004)

you might think it's cliche (sp?) but what about Thing one and Thing two from Dr. Seus. my friend has twins and dressed them like that. she made the hair for them out of blue feather boas. Maybe wear a red shirt or dress with the 1 and 2 added to them. Pretty cheap to make too!!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

How about Patty and Selma from The Simpsons? That'd be hilarious! Or Mario and Luigi if you don't mind to wear a fake mustache all night!


----------



## Macabre1 (Jan 13, 2004)

ooo Patty and Selma would be fun!!


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

you could do the Siamese twin thing.


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

LOVE the Patty and Selma idea! Thing 1 and 2 are good and easy too, and it's most fun when people recognize you easily.

I've done the Siamese Twin, it is fun and makes an impact, but eventually you'll want/need to detatch, so make sure you have some way to do it. Also watch out going up and down stairs. 

Dumb & Dumber brought to mind Tweedle Dee & Tweedle Dumb (the Disney cartoon versions are pretty recognizable) or how about being something the total opposite of your guys, so they are dumb and you are smart? I'm having trouble thinking of something TV related...Librarians, Brain surgeons, something like that?

Other fun TV pairs I'm trying to think of (it's harder to think of 2 female characters!):

Price is Right contestants - that funny nametag they have, I <3 Bob Barker homemade t-shirts, and make showcase showdown booths (just the front) to hang in front of you like a sandwich board?

Buffy the Vampire Slayer & a vampire

Wicked Witch of the West & Glinda (or Dorothy)

Renee & Catherine's characters from Chicago - most recognizable probably the flapper costumes at the end/on the box?

Any star & a paparazzi (Brittney comes to mind, Angelina?)

Stepford Wives

Ghostbusters

Mommy Dearest (Joan Crawford) & daughter (be sure to beat her with wire hangers)

Fembots (Austin Powers)

Jane & Judy Jetson

Betty & Wilma Flintstone

Wednesday & Morticia Adams

Shrek & Fiona

Jackie & Marilyn

Ursula is a GREAT "woman sized" costume, pair her with another villain like the wicked queen from snow white, or malificent from Sleeping Beauty. Or do Wicked Queen + Magic Mirror?


----------



## Halloween Diva (Sep 15, 2008)

*thanks so much!!!*

Oh my gosh, those are all great ideas!!! You have really got my mind working now. We also thought of Romy and Michelle's high school reunion, but will probably make the outfits so they are not so short!! Anyways, I really love the disney characters ideas and the Bob Barker since I am a huge fan of the price is right!!! You guys have really helped me out:.. but please feel free to keep the ideas coming!!!


----------

